# Selling Sudwala



## Santina (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to sell my timeshare [removed name to not look like an ad] week ASAP. What is the easiest way to do this?


----------



## grest (Mar 4, 2008)

Santina said:


> I have to sell my timeshare week ASAP. What is the easiest way to do this?



Have you tried an ad on TUG's classifieds?  Also, you'll need to make sure that you price it realistically.
Connie


----------



## Santina (Mar 5, 2008)

What is realistic for a 1 bedroom?


----------



## anapur (Mar 7, 2008)

If you really have to sell it, probably the cheaper the better.


----------

